# Please friends, a little help??



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

I'm searching high and low for new wheels/ tires for my '06 Goat. I have 18's, and was wondering if any of you guys like A.Z.A. wheels. I'm particularly interested in the Z-02's. Anybody know of these wheels? I'm looking for a reduction in weight from the stockers. Please let me know if I'm barking up the wrong tree, etc. As for tires, I'm new and just don't have a clue! Please advise.

Rudy


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

as far as tires go, buy the best tire you can afford. I love my BFG KDW-2s. 

with the wheels, I have heard about a good amount of people having peeling problems with the AZAs

what width rim are you looking to go with? this will help you limit your choices and make it a bit easier to decide


----------

